# Walmart 156 LED for $57. Free shipping.



## Stan510 (Dec 23, 2018)

Made for aquariums I saw this light on sale..from $70 something. I'm hoping it's a bargain. I will post photos when it comes Wednesday.
My twin 40 watt fluorescents are dimming. Time to join up with the 21st century part of the hobby.


----------



## Stan510 (Dec 23, 2018)

It came,worked for 5 seconds and never worked again. Now,to return it to the local Walmart Saturday. Not sure if I can or will order another one.
I read that the ballast/transformer on them are low quality. I can tell you for seconds it was very bright- like double my old twin 40 watt Fluorescent- and nice color.
If you are the type with lots of leftover aquarium lighting equipment..just swap out the ballast and I bet the light itself last normal period of time.


----------



## EdWiser (Apr 16, 2018)

No such thing as a bargain.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

EdWiser said:


> No such thing as a bargain.


There is such a thing. You need to research first.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

EdWiser said:


> No such thing as a bargain.


wise man. +1 for this comment

_Mistergreen i dont think you got it. _


----------



## EdWiser (Apr 16, 2018)

I have spent a ton of money in this hobby trying to save money.  Now that I am older I realize that I buy what is the best for MY money an enjoy the quality and results that come with it. No need to struggle at my age.


----------



## Stan510 (Dec 23, 2018)

That ballast only had two prongs. NO ground. But,it was very bright and looked fantastic for five seconds. The brand was called YESCOM. I mean at 47 dollars,NO shipping and easy to return to Walmart some of you might want to chance it. It was $57 with the 6 year warranty and local taxes.

I returned it. I see Finnex has something similar,and when I do,I will like you said get exactly what I need. I hope. I am older too..but married and at least the Walmart was a provable price bargain.lol Until it stopped working.


----------



## Stan510 (Dec 23, 2018)

I thought I might order another one...OUT OF STOCK!
Note to self..wait until you get one tha works before you brag.


----------



## Stan510 (Dec 23, 2018)

Without trying..I found the same light on the net- and no shipping charges for $47. I ordered. 

This one works!..I cant really compare this to other brand LED lights since the only other I've ever used is a Walmart LED shoplight. Compared to that ,this is fantastic in color. But all the others.Beamswork,Fluval?..I have no idea. 
With 156 LED's it cant be the worst out there. I would say like most lights- two of these are needed for plant thick growth for say, 55-100 gallon tanks.
I can't complain..looks pretty close to gro lux,and is even brighter than two aging 40 watt bulbs. This one is 30 watts.


----------



## Stan510 (Dec 23, 2018)

Ok..now that it's been going? I don't see an improvement in plant growth despite it being brighter than the old twin 40 watt gro bulbs made for aquariums. I like only 30 watts and brighter..but ,no, it seems to be a cooler light than the plants prefer. Plant growth looks a bit slower in fact.
So,for fish only its more than enough. For plants..you might want to get a better quality fixture or maybe like some people do..use this as a base and add aftermarket LED strips ( like tape) to enhance the color range.

I might have been a little harsh on this light.. or too soon. It does have a very nice color rendition to the eye- fish colors are good. For the price it's very hard to beat. I might need a second one to get over the hump. I am using it on a large tank with filtered window lighting.


----------



## Stan510 (Dec 23, 2018)

For those following this saga, I decided to remove the Walmart LED shoplight and combined the Yescom LED with fluorescent grow bulbs. Now,the color rendition is fine and I hope to see the end of black algae on Anubias leaves and maybe a jump in growth. One of the bulbs is pretty dim..it needs to be replaced.
But fish colors are back!
btw,Walmart LED shop light is really bright for $30. I can't say it grows plants well. Fish colors were blah. Live and learn.


----------

